# Phases of my 125gallon tank



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Thought I'd share the phases of my 125 gallon tank.. enjoy!

pic1) Was extremely excited when I got my [email protected] parents thought I was nuts for buying such a big tank!

pic2) Bought the 125g for my oscars that were kept in my 20gallon at the time. Unfortunately, they got beat up when I bought my parrots and I had to donate them to a local fish store.

pic3) initially bought the 125 gallon to raise monster fish... later realized that they take alot of work.. 

pic4) summer of 2011 - cichlid tank in the making...


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks really nice, clean water. I really want a tank that size, go all planted jungle in that.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

i like the 4th one. nice and simple layout. well done


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice...I'd do a bunch of different islands of rock work myself.


----------

